# How Chinese SSD no-name manufacturers cheat their customers......... Reeinno SSD 128GB review



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

It's my second SSD from Reeinno. Frist (NVMe) worked well for 1 month. Then it started to suspend POST. Instant death. The second one was Reeinno 128GB SSD SATA3. When I oppened it, I just felt cheated by them. DO NOT BUY REEINNO............. or just be aware of it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2019)

Your video has been removed from youtube before you even posted, which has me kinda questioning your claims a bit, frankly.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

It work's. Don't know why it was not able to load minature.

EDIT:
DONE


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 6, 2019)

adamiakadam00 said:


> It's my second SSD from Reeinno


Why would you buy it in the first place? There are cheap NVMe SSDs from well-known brands, which will give you the benefit of 2-3 year warranty for an extra $5.
Skąpiec płaci dwa razy.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 6, 2019)

Well no brand Chinese ssd kinda speaks for itself, I wouldn't even bother in the first place, are you surprised?


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes, Im surprised. Why? I feel cheated for the first time.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2019)

It kind of follows the whole scheme of, "You get what you pay for."


adamiakadam00 said:


> Yes, Im surprised. Why? I feel cheated for the first time.


If you buy something for dirt cheap, you're expecting something of better quality than dirt?


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

It is almost in Gigabyte 120GB price. Its not so cheap. In Poland - Reeinno with shipping = 87PLN. Gigabyte 120GB = 99PLN. So its not so cheap.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2019)

adamiakadam00 said:


> It is almost in Gigabyte 120GB price. Its not so cheap. In Poland - Reeinno with shipping = 87PLN. Gigabyte 120GB = 99PLN. So its not so cheap.


Cheap is a relative term. What SSD is cheaper than the Reeinno? If the answer is, "not many," you've chosen hardware from the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 6, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> If you buy something for dirt cheap, you're expecting something of better quality than dirt?


Not a great argument.
Example:
Xiaomi Pocophone is dirt cheap when you compare it to devices with similar specs, and when you look at what it offers. 


The issue here is that this particular "dirt cheap" device is made by a no name company, with zero history and info. 
Samsung could probably sell you their current 120GB SSDs, if they wanted, for the same price as this (and probably still make a profit). Would you still say those products are of "dirt quality".


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Samsung could probably sell you their current 120GB SSDs, if they wanted, for the same price as this (and probably still make a profit). Would you still say those products are of "dirt quality".


...but they don't because it doesn't work like that. Your example is flawed. No one is going to sell a product for less than it's worth to the market unless there is a reason for it. Generally speaking, the "you get what you pay for," mentality applies to just about any piece of hardware you can get. When Samsung starts selling their hardware cheaper than any other manufacturer, then we can talk, but until then all you're describing is what could (and is unlikely to,) happen.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 6, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> ...but they don't because it doesn't work like that. Your example is flawed. No one is going to sell a product for less than it's worth to the market unless there is a reason for it. Generally speaking, the "you get what you pay for," mentality applies to just about any piece of hardware you can get. When Samsung starts selling their hardware cheaper than any other manufacturer, then we can talk, but until then all you're describing is what could (and is unlikely to,) happen.


They don't because they wanna make more than $1 of profit per drive. And on top of it all, they have to pay for development, marketing, etc. These chinese SSDs have non of those.
You are not just buying a product, you are buying a name on it as well, and this product has no name. There are probably a dozen of other chinese SSD "makers" that have perfectly good drives, for more or less the same price.

"you get what you pay for"
It doesn't necessarily mean that cheap=bad or expensive=good. People pay a lot of money for Razer products, yet 99% of those are shit in terms of quality and durability.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> There are probably a dozen of other chinese SSD "makers" that have perfectly good drives, for more or less the same price.


I would also trust none of them. Dig into it, they're probably all the same kind of SSD hardware under the hood too.


ShurikN said:


> They don't because they wanna make more than $1 of profit per drive.


...or maybe it's because they know that they can both sell it at that and because it's worth that much. It's not just about profit, it's about demand for decent hardware and Samsung does produce decent hardware. People wouldn't buy it if they didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 6, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I would also trust none of them. Dig into it, they're probably all the same kind of SSD hardware under the hood too.


I personally wouldn't buy it either simply because it's a gamble. It might be good and it might be like the one in this thread. And you will never know, as there are dozens of them and there are no reviews either.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

It should be made with full grade chips. It's not.
It should be with DRAM cache. It's not.

They are lying in the specification on the Aliexpress.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2019)

adamiakadam00 said:


> It should be made with full grade chips. It's not.
> It should be with DRAM cache. It's not.
> 
> They are lying in the specification on the Aliexpress.


So, if they were lying, what you're saying is you bought something solely based on what aliexpress claimed without doing an ounce of research? To me, that sounds you were asking for trouble. I always research the hardware I buy before purchasing it. So not only did you get some of the cheapest hardware you could get, you didn't even research it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 6, 2019)

Just check
The spec is right? For the real (original) SSD
Or you got fake one

Somehow you got fake one or some seller said its OEM


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 6, 2019)

Can we please stop feeding the troll that is OP?

It's blatantly obvious that s/he is only pretending to be surprised in order to get more replies to this thread, which bumps it to the top of the forum, which will hopefully give their unnecessarily long video review of this drive more views and thus ad revenue.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

There is no ADS............. there is no revenue blind M8.......


----------



## SoNic67 (Jan 6, 2019)

Personally I make a point in NOT watching any video reviews. 
I can read, thank you very much, and if a reviewer doesn't have the time (or is to lazy) to communicate in writing, I am not interested.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Personally I make a point in NOT watching any video reviews.
> I can read, thank you very much, and if a reviewer doesn't have the time (or is to lazy) to communicate in writing, I am not interested.


I personally like how "mediocre performance when empty" is a pro. 

Honestly, no one should even waste their time. It's just a video of text to constant music for 11 minutes.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Soooo, you bought 1 mickey mouse drive that failed, then repeated that mistake by buying anutha 1 of the same brand....... and now all of a sudden you're pissed off and trying to warn other people not to do the same thing..... WTF......

CHEEP is as CHEEP does...


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Jan 6, 2019)

My God. I didn't buy it for myself or personal use. I just was very interested in what they sell. Dont worry about my finances ^^


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 6, 2019)

Caveat emptor


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Jan 6, 2019)

I thought it was gonna be way worse...if someone gave me one I'd be fine with putting in my laptop or one of my SATA II PC...still wouldn't pay for it, but there are FAR worse drives around at that price point all over eBay and AliExpress.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 6, 2019)

Your video is about 10 minutes too long. Didn't/won't watch. It is a waste of my time when I could read a paragraph in 10 seconds and get the whole story. 

****

I have mixed feelings about the general concerns here. Yes, if something is priced dirt cheap, you should expect to get what you pay for. 

But cheap should NOT mean poor "reliability" or "premature failure". It should mean the performance would not be state-of-the-art. It should mean there might be a few rough edges on the device (in terms of "fit and finish"). It should mean a shorter warranty period. It does not mean it will die before the warranty period (if properly used). 

The Toyota Yaris is a "cheap" Toyota. Does that mean it is a lousy car that will fall apart in no time? And if you are unlucky and get a "lemon", does that mean you should condemn the entire Toyota brand? 

Frankly, your advice, "DO NOT BUY REEINNO" based on this one experience with just one product is just plain silly. How did you get the replacement product? How a company treats their customers post-sell is a HUGE factor in rating a company - and it seems your device was replaced right away. And note no retailer is going to keep stocking a product if their customers keep returning them. 

At this point, for all we know, your computer is the problem. How many computers were these products tested on? 

Sure, I would be unhappy if I bought a product (even a budget priced product) and it failed right away. And it would bother me more if the replacement then failed. And if a company only produced that one product, I might not be happy with that company. But this company (which appears to be a house-brand for Aliexpress, BTW) makes many products. No doubt most are reliable and provide a normal life span. So it is YOU doing them (and us consumers too!) a disservice for condemning the entire company. 

One of the best comments I've heard recently I really like. I don't know if he originated it, but I give him credit here: 





			
				Aquinus said:
			
		

> Anecdotal evidence is not evidence.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2019)

Points been made, personally I don't mind valid rant threads but this one has not really moved forward for several posts and has now become non - productive so it's closed.


----------

